# Weltmeister 87/120/11/5/IV



## karatu (29 Мар 2010)

Доброе время,
нужен совет!
Стоит ли новый Вельтмайстер 87/120/11/5/IV за 2770? покупать?
Может кто имеет опыт с этим инструментом?
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## zet10 (30 Мар 2010)

Смотря чего вы ищите? за эти деньги можно купить "Вельт "экстрокласса но б/у и всего за 2 т.евро.(кассото фагот, кларнет и т.д)... Уровня...А-8(гос закупок)опять таки паралель с машинами,простите это самое простое мое обьяснение)...другое дело если вы хотите взять совместое производство с Кндр,тогда надо брать!


----------



## karatu (31 Мар 2010)

zet10,
спасибо за ваш коментарий.
А как называются эти экстроклассовые "Вельты"?

Сравним ли Кндр-овский "Вельт" 87/120/11/5/IV, с "Вельт-Грандиной" ГДР-овской?


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2010)

Есть разновидности "Вельтов", это"Супита","Кантус",эти инструменты высшей категории своего класса,у них итальянские голоса,кассото.И не смотря на годы они всегда в цене и не теряют своего класса.Кстати раньше инструменты делали очень добротно!Я бы советовал вам поискать именно в этом направлении!


----------



## SibBayan (31 Мар 2010)

karatu писал:


> Стоит ли новый Вельтмайстер 87/120/11/5/IV за 2770? покупать?


Речь идёт о кнопочном аккордеоне. В ГДР они не выпускались cassotto. Поэтому речь даже идти не может о "Супита" и "Кантус". 
"Грандина" имеют только прямую деку. Если речь вести о новых инструментах, то с таким диапазоном (87х120) идут инструменты тоже только с прямой декой. С cassotto есть новые Supita-II 86х120-IV-11(3)/5. Цена начинается от 6000 евро (в Германии). Дальше больше. К тому же у них не заявлены баяны с кассотто с нашим b-грифом. Возможно это нужно оговаривать отдельно. Если Вам предлагают новый за 2700 евро, то скорее всего это обычный с прямой декой, голоса не итальянские, гриф наш b. И если он ввезён официальным путём и растаможен, то это очень недорого. 
И ещё. Zet 10, в Weltmeister нет деталей КНДР--не нужно писать о том, что Вы не знаете достоверно. Вы себе плохо представляете китайское качество аккордеонов--мы с этим постоянно сталкиваемся. Вещи абсолютно несовместимые.


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Поэтому речь даже идти не может о "Супита" и "Кантус".


В Гдр выпускалась небольшая партия этих инструментов,причем на русской системе,в общей сложности в Россию поступило за все это время несколько десятков таких инструментов.Эти инструменты по качеству почти ни чем не уступают новым Supita-II. SibBayan.ru писал:


> И ещё. Zet 10, в Weltmeister нет деталей КНДР--не нужно писать о том, что Вы не знаете достоверно. Вы себе плохо представляете китайское качество аккордеонов--мы с этим постоянно сталкиваемся. Вещи абсолютно несовместимые


Я не имел в виду что в "Вельтмейстере" есть детали КНДР.Но бывают попадаются данные инструменты собранные в КНДР.По поводу китайского качества уверяю вас ,что отлично представляю его т.к часто приходится его видеть и на выставках,да и в магазин ко мне часто приезжают диллеры и предлагают данную продукцию.


----------



## Jupiter (1 Апр 2010)

В Воскресенье вернулся с Франфуркта- был на выставке,два дня.
Может я придирчивый,но на Вельты было жалко смотреть и играть на них... Правая механика у кнопочных- выше всех похвал: тут же сравнил с Викторией и удивился,что у Вельта получше.
На этом всё и кончилось.Звука нет,баса нет,выборка с каким то перекидом,то есть во второй октаве начинает звучать малая,просто продублирована.
Кстати, всё в ситеме "B", и левая и правая.
По старым кнопочным Супитам - Вы,уважаемый SibBayan ,не правы: были Супиты кнопочные с ломанной декой,причем не одна сотня штук. Я в Германии в ансамбле пенсии и пляски проработал два года, так вот ещё в 70-80 годах немцы по просьбе "старших братьес" переделали около 1000 штук аккордеонов Супита и Кантус под кнопочки для наших гарнизонских клубов по всей Германии.Лично через меня таких инструментов прошло штук пять(пересылал знакомым в Россию и Украину.
Голоса там стояли Итальянские,те,которые использовала фирма Бугари.
Но не знаю- сейчас очень не просто найти такой инструмент в России.
В Чехии есть ещё- по крайней мере объявление есть ,штук пять. В одном кнопочном 2 голоса в ломанной дэке,в другом один.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

karatu писал:


> zet10,
> спасибо за ваш коментарий


Ксати могу посоветовать вам еще одно хорошее дело!Берите"Юпитер" готовый,3-х голосный,фагот в ломанной деке,вес 8,500 кг,диапазон в правой 58,полностью цельнопланочный.Смело могу заявить что и немцам и итальянцам еще надо поработать долго что-б достичь этого уровня!Инструмент просто ШЕДЕВР!Жалко только что партия таких инструментов очень ограничена(всего выпущенно около 30 шт в основном под Госзаказы).Попозже выложу фото этой серии баянов!


----------



## SibBayan (1 Апр 2010)

Был не прав. :hi: 
Сами же постоянно центру "Играй гармонь" ремонтируем кнопочную Супиту и ещё кому-то делали. Ещё из ГДР, звучат очень неплохо. Но они в России так редко встречаются, что просто выскочило из головы.
А трёхголосные Юпитера по звуку не очень. Всё-таки когда нет нормального тембра (два голоса в унисон)--не то. Звучание неполноценное. Вот если бы они были два голоса в унисон плюс фагот--было бы шикарно.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> А трёхголосные Юпитера по звуку не очень. Всё-таки когда нет нормального тембра (два голоса в унисон)--не то. Звучание неполноценное. Вот если бы они были два голоса в унисон плюс фагот--было бы шикарно.


Опять таки вы не совсем правы!По большому счету вы конечно правы,но мне встречались исключительные инструменты 2008 г.в.(вероятно это связанно было с хорошим аккордом).Но конечно достать такие инстременты еще сложнее чем "Супиту",да и цена у них запредельная!Прихожу все же к выводу что "Супита" это оптимальный вариант!


----------



## SibBayan (1 Апр 2010)

zet10 писал:


> мне встречались исключительные инструменты 2008 г.в.(вероятно это связанно было с хорошим аккордом)


Только в течении первого года эксплуатации придётся наклепать штук 30-50 голосов примерно в одном диапазоне. И на Юпитере эту проблему знают.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

SibBayan.ru.Инструмент инструменту рознь!Даже если это делает одна фабрика.Я не знаю каким там"Юпитерам"вы клепаете голоса,но те инструменты о которых шла речь думаю смело прослужат не один десяток лет!


----------



## SibBayan (1 Апр 2010)

На всякие клепаем. И Юрию Шишкину приходилось клепать и Васе Пупкину. 
К сожалению, проблема плохой стали есть. И не только на Юпитере. 
На многих инструментах с обычным цельнопланочных аккордом (не мастеровым) в первый год эксплуатации летят пара десятков голосов. Мы осуществляем гарантийное обслуживание этих инструментов и видим все проблемы "изнутри", зачастую люди предпочитают ремонтироваться у нас, чем требовать выполнения гарантии у фабрики--потому как халтуры много. Например, обычная практика гарантийного ремонта фабрики, если западает левая механика--залить всё маслом. А через месяц становится ещё хуже, чем до ремонта. А мы потом всё разбираем, чистим и регулируем.


----------

